# 1 really good reason not to SPEED!!!



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

Ever have a wheel and a hub come off a car?

My parents where christmas shopping, driving on the highway, ect. My dad I guess felt the car handling different, and pulled off the highway, stopped at a stop sign, and the back wheel rolled down the road with the hub cap, the 4 bolts holding it, ect.

Earlier like 2 days ago all the brake fluid was gone, and my dad filled the brake fluid knowing a leak was somewhere, bleed the lines, and the last line broke off where it connects in the car, and he had to replace that, and the break shoes. Anyway while taking the back wheels off the one wobbled a lot, and he took that apart more, and fixed the wobble, and it looked like it should've, but that is the wheel that came off with the hub cap!!!

I don't think I will ever buy a volkswagon after that experience.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

What model volkswagon was it? and year?

I know the golfs have some problems with the rear beams splitting.

The problem should have been identified in the MOT.


----------



## Valdeam (Nov 24, 2008)

My mother in law's 2003 jetta randomly caught on fire. Imagine that!

I got a call from her asking what she should do if the gauges were going off and it was starting to smoke. By the time I got to her she had parked in a parking lot and the fire rescue was there putting out the car fire. 

It's not like she was shooting nitrous or anything LOL What's up with the VW!

Valdeam


----------



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

thats scary stuff Valdeam.

Its the Cabrio model, and its a 1995 I think. 

Its just the bearings that fell out, and the bolts that hold the wheel on. 

Right now I am driving my parents volkswagon jetta 1997 cause I don't have a car.
I did have a car, but my sister needed one so I gave her mine.

I am working on getting a car, but don't know what kind to get. I want one thats good on gas, and won't fall apart, with a cheap price, but if I have to I will get one thats not good on gas. Prices on gas really dropped.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Nothing the matter with my VW Golf/rabbit to you over the pond.

Just gotta give it the love and attention it needs and it will always be there for you lol


----------



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

I hate how vw's have no power. I was used to my acura, and when I went on the highway with the jetta it wouldn't speed up as fast to switch lanes when the highway was busy.

I could've probably had the acura up to 100MPH with the time it took me to get to 60mph with the jetta.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

coming to a road near you
speed camera's embedded in the cats eyes operating 24hrs and sending the photo's by wireless transmission
it seems they are testing here and in the usa at present


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Depends what engine is in it really. I know my mate had a VR6 jetta and also another has a VR6 turbo Corrado and it goes like stink.


----------



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

dai said:


> coming to a road near you
> speed camera's embedded in the cats eyes operating 24hrs and sending the photo's by wireless transmission
> it seems they are testing here and in the usa at present




Thanks for that news. I heard a few months ago of some chick over in arkansa driving to her parents for a holiday, and driving home, and speeding all the way, and the police got her with 25 speeding tickets just on 1 road.

I hope they don't pass that for PA, cause a lot of people here know how to speed, and drive which they both go together. The speeders that cause accidents or hit people are the ones either going way too fast or not paying attention to the road.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

I shall be relocating my plates if they pass that one in the UK to a place where the cameras cant see from down on the road.

Now we cant even do a safe overtake without being done, incase we go a few mph over the limit


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

on the freeway here they are installing checkpoint sensors that record how long it takes to get form one to the next to see if you are speeding also


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

They have the same here in the UK here, but its mostly at roadworks. They dont really work as most people just set the cruise control to 1mph under the limit and relax until they get out of the roadworks. Probly have less attention to the road if they werent there.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Maybe it's an age thing........

Or maybe the vehicle.....

E350 (Ford van......NOT the Mercedes) and a Jeep Cherokee are not worth speeding in. The van sucks way too much gas....5.8L, and the Jeep is my hunting/bad weather vehicle.

No more babies on the way and having to speed to the hospital.....my youngest is 27yrs old. Not in any big hurry........

I set the cruise at the speed limit and relax. I don't mind tailgaters; if they don't have the brains to go around me, that's tough. If I have to stop real fast (animal or emergency ahead) that's even tougher if they hit me. I maintain the correct lane on multi-lane highways to allow others to pass....use turn signals....so forth and so on.

As for amd's parent's VW.... that rear bearing HAD to be making lotsa noise!! Being a '95, I do not think that is a black mark against VW, only a maintenance issue.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i think it is
the lead seems to drain out my foot the older i get


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

and less blood flow to the brain...... yep, that's me!!


----------



## M3guy (Nov 19, 2008)

Stupid VW's not to be confused with REAL German cars.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Errrr a REAL german car???


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Porsche? :grin:



VW = win


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

VW own porsche aswell, or at least a good amount of it.

Same with Audi, bugatti and many more.


----------



## M3guy (Nov 19, 2008)

lol I mean BMW Mercedes and above.


----------

